# ESPN Insider: Was Curry Worth The Price?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Memo to all New York Knicks fans planning to check out Eddy Curry's return to Chicago Wednesday night: As you're basking in the glory of watching the young behemoth pile up points against the Bulls' overmatched and undersized front line, take a brief moment to ask yourself the following question: Was Curry worth the price?
> 
> greater concern is what basically amounts to four draft picks -- two No. 1s and two No. 2s -- that Chicago will get from New York between 2006 and 2009 when the price for Curry, if the Knicks miss the playoffs, could turn astronomical. Fans in New York can already forget about Greg Oden ever becoming the Knicks' savior. He'll go No. 1 in 2007, but Knicks president Isiah Thomas gave the Bulls the right to swap first-round picks in 2007, even if New York wins the lottery.
> You like Adam Morrison, LaMarcus Aldridge, J.J. Redick or anyone else expected to be in this year's lottery? Don't like 'em too much, because the Bulls get the Knicks' pick this June, too -- even if it's No. 1 overall.
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=2296463

If you want to read the whole article hit me up with a PM. Guys do you think the Curry deal will really set the Knicks organizaton back for years to come? Or do you think Curry is a piece to build around and will only result in positive results down the road.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Worth it if...*

Curry can stay healthy and motivated. How many centers have his physical ability and future in the league? I can think of NO young guy that is close. He is not yet a star but every game you see glimpses of what he may be. The chances of getting Oden was almost nil so *****in' about losing him is ridiculous. We are set at PG (if SM continues to excel), deep at the 2, have an interesting 3(Lee), and a future star at the 4 and 5. I really think we can fill out our needs with trades and mid level FAs. Besides....we could still end up with picks. You CAN aquire them....we've done it before.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Worth it if...*

Im not buying this oden hype anyway,...Greg Oden isnt proven at the college level either ......he could end up having a bad year and have to stay in college longer if he wants to be the number 1 pick...........if he still comes out after a bad year, he'll probably still be in the lottery but that just means hes basically another work in progress, potential type dude



as far as this years draft i dont see anybody really that special.....


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the Knicks getting Curry was a very smart move. I do think that, given the way Chicago was backed into a corner by Pax's stubborness that NY gave up a little too much to get him perhaps, maybe they should have left out the option to switch picks next year (that article is wrong that there were two #1 picks). But overall this was a really good move for NY.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

well, the knicks are doing it all right now, but i think that LB (when he started in the season) wanted a big who was willing to play into his system of defense and what not (desperate big man who wanted minutes to log) like michael sweetney. certainly i felt and still feel that michael is just an exact replica of curry, except smaller by last year's comparisons. he could've started sweetney at the 4 and another big man at the 5 may it be frye or whomever. but honestly 4 PICKS! is simply not worth it. if we don't make it to the playoffs. then NY's going to have a hell of a bad time.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

The fact that Isiah hit the jackpot in this draft makes the sting of losing potential good draft picks a little less.

The key is to let the contracts run out. No more rediculous crap. Once Hardaway, Rose, and Taylor are gone, replace them with cheap contracts. None of these 5 year deals to James or 6 or 7 year deals to Curry and Crawford.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

curry is a 23 yr old center who if he could have entered the draft for 2006 would have to be considered easily the top player coming out ..most likely if he had gone through on his plans to go to depaul and stayed 4 years he would have been the top pick last year if only because he still has the potential to be a franchise center something bogut just doesn't seem to have.

so to me trading for him and giving up a unprotected 1st rd.pick sweets 2 2nd rounders and and option to switch picks with a team that isn't much better or worse than the current knicks ...the knicks surprisingly has gotten the better of the salary swap of AD and tim thomas.

add to that curry is getting less than guys like sam dalembert, tyson chandler and troy murphy , i say yes he is worth the price.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey Chosen....*

I've seen Oden play a couple of times. He is the real deal on both ends. Is he polished? No....not yet but if you think he is just another big guy with potential, you're nuts. He would have been #1 since his soph year. We just didn't have a shot, thats all.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

I have been critical of Zeke when he does something stupid

but...

The Curry deal was brilliant, ask the majority of BBB posters on the Bulls board, if they had a chance to reverse the deal tomorrow you would likely have an 80%-90% response in favor of it.

From a Bulls fan perspective, I hate (strongly) the return on this deal. The posters that say Sweetney is a Curry clone watch a different game than me, Doughnuts may be OK someday, but why should I think he will ever be able to get in game shape, he has showed no history of being able to do it. Young offensive gifted Centers are impossible to aquire today, Zeke got one at a low - fair price without having to sell any bellcows, thats great GM'ing to me. The risk that the pick(s) blows up to something great... thats decidely low, and you STILL would have Curry.

The only gamebreaker risk will be Eddy's continued health, and none of us can remotely predict that. I would make that move 8 days a week, a masterstroke!

By the way, that game last night was really good entertainment...something for everybody!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Hey Chosen....*



alphadog said:


> I've seen Oden play a couple of times. He is the real deal on both ends. Is he polished? No....not yet but if you think he is just another big guy with potential, you're nuts. He would have been #1 since his soph year. We just didn't have a shot, thats all.




yup the real deal,......a 7 footer playing against a bunch of high school kids.........like I said IM not buying into the hype,....if YOU do thats your business......


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Hey Chosen....*



ChosenFEW said:


> yup the real deal,......a 7 footer playing against a bunch of high school kids.........like I said IM not buying into the hype,....if YOU do thats your business......


Eddy Curry was a 7 footer playing with High school kids at one point too.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Hey Chosen....*



ace20004u said:


> Eddy Curry was a 7 footer playing with High school kids at one point too.



yea u basically are arguing for me with that comment...........was eddy ready to dominate the NBA coming out of HIGH SCHOOL? NOPE....some people would say he still isnt ready



but this isnt about curry im just saying im not buying into the oden HYPE like others around here do.....for many reasons......


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Go back and check...*

Curry did NOT dominate at the HS level the way Oden has. I can name several big guys that did and did(or would have) become major forces right from HS. Malone (Moses), Walton, Kareem, Shaq, Ewing, Sampson, Hakeem, Mourning. Pretty much any big man that ends up great would have been great right out of HS as well with very few exceptions. I have to believe you have not seen this kid, have you. Anyone with eyes can see the footwork, athleticism, and talent. EVERY gm would take him first withoout question. The only reason he is in college at all is the new rule.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> I have been critical of Zeke when he does something stupid
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


That is an impressive spin on the trade. I kind of consider IT the Bulls 6th man, he always seems to be ready to bail the Bulls out.

Chicago is in a very good situation because of this trade. With the added picks and the cap flexability, to go along with the young talent they already have, things certainly aren't looking too bad. However know one can tell for sure how it's going to turn out until atleast after the next offseason. IT gave Paxson an amazing opportunity, but now it's up to Paxson to make the right decisions. As for the Knicks, if you all feel like the trade worked out for the best great, but IT still gave up alot to one of their Eastern Conference opponents. I seriously doubt that the other GM's in the conference were thrilled about the trade. But I do hope in the end Curry works out for you guys. But if things start going sour again, please don't get rid of IT. The Bulls still have a couple more offseasons before they have to put the stamp on their team. Good luck to you guys the rest of the way.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Qwst25 said:


> That is an impressive spin on the trade. I kind of consider IT the Bulls 6th man, he always seems to be ready to bail the Bulls out.
> 
> Chicago is in a very good situation because of this trade. With the added picks and the cap flexability, to go along with the young talent they already have, things certainly aren't looking too bad. However know one can tell for sure how it's going to turn out until atleast after the next offseason. IT gave Paxson an amazing opportunity, but now it's up to Paxson to make the right decisions. As for the Knicks, if you all feel like the trade worked out for the best great, but IT still gave up alot to one of their Eastern Conference opponents. I seriously doubt that the other GM's in the conference were thrilled about the trade. But I do hope in the end Curry works out for you guys. But if things start going sour again, please don't get rid of IT. The Bulls still have a couple more offseasons before they have to put the stamp on their team. Good luck to you guys the rest of the way.


No problem my friend, we knicks fans don't mind getting a great scoring guard for a 37 year old center on the decline and a legit 7 foot low post presence for a bunch of draft selections and a man whose life revolves around krispy kremes good luck this year and beyond :banana:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Calling Zeke the Bulls 6th man huh? That's quite funny, the Bulls organization is actually the 6th man of the entire league. GM's around the league look forward to there draft picks,since they are so willing to help everyone acquire them once they establish themselves in the league for a year or two. See Elton Brand, Charles Oakley, Ron Artest, Jamal Crawford, Eddie Curry and beyond. Don't worry Knicks, even if the Bulls get high draft picks, that player will eventually end up in our lap or another organization lap soon enough. What you thought you was going to throw a jab and we weren't going to throw combinations? :biggrin:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Calling Zeke the Bulls 6th man huh? That's quite funny, the Bulls organization is actually the 6th man of the entire league. GM's around the league look forward to there draft picks,since they are so willing to help everyone acquire them once they establish themselves in the league for a year or two. See Elton Brand, Ron Artest, Jamal Crawford, Eddie Curry and beyond. Don't worry Knicks, even if the Bulls get high draft picks, that player will eventually end up in our lap or another organization lap soon enough. What you thought you was going to throw a jab and we weren't going to throw combinations? :biggrin:


Hey, I am a Bulls fan and I have no idea what that guy was talking about. I agree more with you than with him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> Hey, I am a Bulls fan and I have no idea what that guy was talking about. I agree more with you than with him.


It's all love ace, nothing like having some fun once in a while. Verbal sparring is good as long as it's respectful. Besides, I appreciate the folks from the Bulls forum sharing their opinon on this it helps with gaining more activity on this board and attracting more members.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Kitty said:


> It's all love ace, nothing like having some fun once in a while. Verbal sparring is good as long as it's respectful. Besides, I appreciate the folks from the Bulls forum sharing their opinon on this it helps with gaining more activity on this board and attracting more members.



yeah I like having fun too and it's all good. I just don't know why some people think the Curry deal was a winner for the Bulls. We won't be drafting anyone better than Curry in all likeliehood AND we gave up AD. Even Pax has basically said he knows it wasn't a good deal from a basketball persepctive.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Kitty !*
> 
> do you think Curry is a piece to build around and will only result in positive results down the road.


What up Ma! :biggrin: 

If NY finished near last this year and ended up giving Chicago a top 3 pick, I might think this trade would definetely lean in Chicago's favour, but since you guys now stand to get a mid lotto pick, I would say it's about even right now.

the jury is still out on the future of Curry, but the potential is there and hopefully the health concerns will fade. Powerful Centers like Eddy are pretty rare in the league, and 4 draft picks, of which 2 are second rounders doesn't seem all that much for a center of that quality. 

this trade was a high risk/high return trade. NY will have to wait and see if Eddy Curry is indeed that presense in the midle that Zeke invisioned!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

TRON said:


> What up Ma! :biggrin:
> 
> If NY finished near last this year and ended up giving Chicago a top 3 pick, I might think this trade would definetely lean in Chicago's favour, but since you guys now stand to get a mid lotto pick, I would say it's about even right now.
> 
> ...


You have to remember too, it really isn't 4 draft picks, it is 3 (1 1st this year, 2 2nd's spread out) and the RIGHT to EXCHANGE draft picks next year. WIll the Bulls be using that option? Depends on if their pick is higher or lower, even if they do the Knicks get a pick back.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Do I think that the move set the Knicks back for years? Absolutely not. A year will go buy and the Knicks will have another draft pick. No big deal. The upcoming draft does appear to be rather weak anyway. Do I think the trade helped the Knicks? No. They gave too much for Curry. Thomas to me is more of loss than the draft pick. I can't help but think that Tim Thomas behind Larry Brown would be a whole lot better than Antonio Davis. Isiah shouldn't be allowed to make trades anymore. He only gets to do the draft. 
:raised_eye:


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

You guys are great. If I was in your situation I'd probably be saying the same thing as you all. But I've watched Curry for over four years now, and I wouldn't bet on him turning into a star. I guess I'm not one of the Curry thumpers. I hope he succeeds beyond my expectations, but it's a long shot. Keep rooting for your team, they'll do alright down the road. And just let IT keep doing what he does best. Good luck guys, later.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Calling Zeke the Bulls 6th man huh? That's quite funny, the Bulls organization is actually the 6th man of the entire league. GM's around the league look forward to there draft picks,since they are so willing to help everyone acquire them once they establish themselves in the league for a year or two. See Elton Brand, Charles Oakley, Ron Artest, Jamal Crawford, Eddie Curry and beyond. Don't worry Knicks, even if the Bulls get high draft picks, that player will eventually end up in our lap or another organization lap soon enough. What you thought you was going to throw a jab and we weren't going to throw combinations? :biggrin:


Too damn funny & I'm a Bulls fan!

Kitty, take Oak off yer list mate, that weird looking, gangly a$$ed, Barry White sounding, stringbean center helped us to 3 championships, which is 3 more than Oak's ever won.

I cant disagree with anyone else though...that would make a decent starting 5!


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

bad trade, i think you gave up way too many picks, and the way that your team's going, its top 10 pick no doubt, and i think sweetney will also have a bright future in the nba too.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Qwst25 said:


> You guys are great. If I was in your situation I'd probably be saying the same thing as you all. But I've watched Curry for over four years now, and I wouldn't bet on him turning into a star. I guess I'm not one of the Curry thumpers. I hope he succeeds beyond my expectations, but it's a long shot. Keep rooting for your team, they'll do alright down the road. And just let IT keep doing what he does best. Good luck guys, later.


dude, you don't know tim thomas and larry brown's history do you? he started off in philly with brown and he got his bags packed and shipped to milwaulkee for the reason of larry not liking him. plus. tim thomas= inconsistent, under achiever, ability to shoot 3's but who's counting? we have q-rich. while on the other hand AD provides veteran leadership and rebounding skills if the the 4 wasn't so damn crowded. anyways. i think this move set us back at most 2 years, even though it ain't long. it's another eternity for us new york fans.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I think whats key in this whole mess is that getting Curry would be much better if we didn't sign Jerome James.

and

*guffaws* @ tim thomas.


----------

